# Sensor Uv



## pedro_cvl (25 Jan 2015 às 12:58)

Boas. A minha estação andava com um problema (marcava radiação UV mesmo durante a noite) e lembrei-me que pudesse ser humidade que entrava no sensor. Vai daí fui buscar novamente os sensores e vi que plastico que cobre sensor esta ressequido. Tentei colocar um uma protecção plastica mas os valores não são iguais aos registados com o plastico de origem. Que tipo de plastico devo usar?
Obrigado


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2015 às 16:02)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. A minha estação andava com um problema (marcava radiação UV mesmo durante a noite) e lembrei-me que pudesse ser humidade que entrava no sensor. Vai daí fui buscar novamente os sensores e vi que plastico que cobre sensor esta ressequido. Tentei colocar um uma protecção plastica mas os valores não são iguais aos registados com o plastico de origem. Que tipo de plastico devo usar?
> Obrigado



Pois é uma estação que pouca gente por aqui tem, acho que só mesmo tu Pedro.
E onde é o sensor UV. Estou a visualizar imagens desse modelo de estação e não o consigo localizar? Podes meter alguma foto!!?
às tantas não foi só o "plástico" protector que se danificou... E a garantia, já foi?


----------



## pedro_cvl (25 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

O sensor mede bem mas mede diferentes valores com plasticos diferentes. Com o plastico de origem mede x e com plastico diferente mede y. Acabei por colocar silicone e colocar o plastico de origem. Penso que problema era porque humidade entrava entre o plastico protector e o plastico do sensor. O sensor é o quadrado pequeno transparente


----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

Boas
Esse plástico diferente, que tipo de plástico é?
É que a transparência UV varia de plástico para plástico. Como o sensor está preparado para medir numa determinada gama UV, o plástico novo que coloca pode estar a bloquear alguma parte desse espectro.


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Jan 2015 às 00:26)

Era um plastico que cortei duma caixa de petri plastica. Tambem tentei com capa de caixa de cd. ficou com o original.Paciencia. Não tenho forma de medir com aparelho externo


----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2015 às 01:51)

Segundo o que estive a espreitar pela web, essas capas de plástico dos CDs, e, aparentemente, essas caixas de petri plásticas também, são feitas de poliestireno.
Pelo que encontrei na internet o poliestireno não é muito transparente aos UVs.

Pode ainda acontecer que o plástico de origem vem com algum tratamento químico para bloquear outras gamas de radiação, para estas não interferirem na medição (e.g. gama de infravermelho).

Outro parâmetro que afecta a transmissão UV (ou de qualquer outra radiação) é a espessura do material.


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Jan 2015 às 12:38)

CptRena disse:


> Segundo o que estive a espreitar pela web, essas capas de plástico dos CDs, e, aparentemente, essas caixas de petri plásticas também, são feitas de poliestireno.
> Pelo que encontrei na internet o poliestireno não é muito transparente aos UVs.
> 
> Pode ainda acontecer que o plástico de origem vem com algum tratamento químico para bloquear outras gamas de radiação, para estas não interferirem na medição (e.g. gama de infravermelho).
> ...


Por não saber que plastico usar nem ter forma de medir com outro aparelho os UVs ficacom o plastico que tinha. Colei com silicone. Tenho mantido sensor em casa as escuras e tem registado sempre 0. Engraçado que até atraves de vidro de janela ele não mede UVs


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Jan 2015 às 00:01)

Tive o sensor dentro de casa durante dois dias. Marcou sempre zero de UV durante a noite. Acabei de ir coloca-lo novamente na antena do telhado e......ja marca outra vez 0.1 ou 0.2....Explicações possíveis? Existem?


----------



## Estação SP (27 Jan 2015 às 12:09)

Boas .

Penso que uma boa soluçao para isso é utilifazeres um pedaço de acrilico e colares o acrilico com celicone. Tens é de ter muito cuidado de nao ficar celicone em cima do sensor a obstruir a radiação. Como o CptRena refere nao convem ser um acrilico muito espesso, pode vir a trazer problemas, e é uma questao de fazeres alguns testes.
O beneficio do acrilico é que aguenta muito mais as condiçoes atmosférias em relaçao ao plastico.

Espero que tenha ajudado.


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Jan 2015 às 13:16)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas .
> 
> Penso que uma boa soluçao para isso é utilifazeres um pedaço de acrilico e colares o acrilico com celicone. Tens é de ter muito cuidado de nao ficar celicone em cima do sensor a obstruir a radiação. Como o CptRena refere nao convem ser um acrilico muito espesso, pode vir a trazer problemas, e é uma questao de fazeres alguns testes.
> O beneficio do acrilico é que aguenta muito mais as condiçoes atmosférias em relaçao ao plastico.
> ...


Tal como disse coloquei o plastico original mas com cola silicone pois assim nao entra humidade. A minha duvida agora é o porque de marcar radiação durante a noite mesma que seja valores de 0.1 ou 0.2. O sensor esteve em casa durante dois dias e não se verificou isso. Não é sempre que ele marca radiação mas quando actualiza sensores as vezes da 0 outras vezes 0.1 ou 0.2 mais que isto nao marca. Poderá ser luz das lampadas da via publica? Mas duvido pois sensor esta num telhado de predio de dois andares mais sotãos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2015 às 13:29)

Também não sei porque ,mas a minha w8681-solar desde sempre marca 3w/m2 de minima nunca vai aos 0w/m2 ,mesmo de noite !!..


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Jan 2015 às 13:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Também não sei porque ,mas a minha w8681-solar desde sempre marca 3w/m2 de minima nunca vai aos 0w/m2 ,mesmo de noite !!..


Alguma vez tentas-te colocar sensor em casa em perfeita escuridão e ver o que marcava? Esta noite volto la cima e vou tapar sensor para ver qual o resultado. Se valores forem 0 então não será erro do sensor e ele alguma coisa deverá estar a medir. É possivel haver radiação UV reflectida durante a noite?


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2015 às 14:30)

Sim , nas primeiras vezes achei muito estranho e colei fita cola preta no sensor ,mas este continuou a marcar um valor mínimo de 3wm2....


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Jan 2015 às 14:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sim , nas primeiras vezes achei muito estranho e colei fita cola preta no sensor ,mas este continuou a marcar um valor mínimo de 3wm2....


Numa situação assim não serei o que possa ser....


----------

